# E-Prescribing



## ilvchopin (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if the 2%  bonus Medicare pays per patient for e-prescribing applies to Medicare Plus type programs too?  If so, is there a special start up format?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 20, 2009)

This link should provide all the information you need.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PQRI/03_EPrescribingIncentiveProgram.asp#TopOfPage


----------

